# HR24 drive capacity



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, cannot find this on DirecTV's site. What's the capacity of the internal drive on an HR24?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

500GB


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

A 500GB drive equates to ≈100 hours of MPEG-4 HD, or ≈400 hours of SD.

Of course these are estimates, YMMV. 

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't find a link either, but this guy is pissed about it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178233&highlight=hr24


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Why waste time looking for that kind of info on directv.com when everything you need to know about the HR24 is in the DBSTalk First Look section.


----------

